# Model 3 Hack?



## Dr. Errol Wirasinghe (Aug 4, 2018)

On 08/04/22 sometime in the night, someone accessed my Model 3, and ransacked. No damage. I have Bluetooth auto lock feature, so the vehicle self-locks when I walk away. Car was in a secure garage in our Apartment complex.
The question is how did the intruder open the car, and go through the Glovebox, and Frunk? 
Question, can TESLA tell me how the vehicle was opened?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

They could have used a bluetooth capture device, but generally those kinds of break-ins are more professional and they're looking tot take the car. Maybe your key card was inside, or you were close enough that the car stayed unlocked. Or just the old school jamming an object behind the frameless window and prying it enough to poke the door open button.


----------

